# G.Skill & ASUS Live Extreme Overclocking at Computex 2011



## pegasus (May 31, 2011)

> *[URL="*vr-zone.com/articles/g.skill--asus-live-extreme-overclocking-at-computex/12452.html#"]G.Skill & ASUS Live Extreme Overclocking at Computex*
> 
> Reported by [/URL]lennardseah on Tuesday, May 31 2011 1:10 pm
> *limages.vr-zone.net/inarticle/12452.png  Four overclocking gurus will be conducting live extreme overclocking  sessions at Computex, courtesy of ASUS and G.Skill. Pictures and video  after the break.
> ...


Source: G.Skill & ASUS Live Extreme Overclocking at Computex

Legends or Gods? I can kiss the ground they set their feet upon. 
Hopefully some day in India too.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

pegasus said:


> Source: G.Skill & ASUS Live Extreme Overclocking at Computex
> 
> Legends or Gods? I can kiss the ground they set their feet upon.
> *Hopefully some day in India too.*




Now that's called true daydreaming. 

But then, who knows...

And I would have loved to be there and get gifts like that.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.

Why the dudes pour LN2 without gloves..?


----------



## pegasus (May 31, 2011)

Skud sir- Nah. I would say having one's heart in the right place and dreaming big- no harm i guess. 

Gifts received hold not much more value than as a reminder/memento of some sweet opportunity/happening in one's life- like meeting legends.
Like some people had got lucky in India itself- TechEnclave

asingh sir - Legends/masters of masters do not need them, especially when using a pre-filled flask to pour into the pot.
They are highly skilled/experienced and careful enough to not spill any, especially on skin/body parts.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

OK got you. And of course, no harm in dreaming big if your focus is steady and you are ready to take the pain of making it true.


----------



## pegasus (Jul 27, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...sus-power-user-meet-16th-jul-2011-mumbai.html

^ A small beginning?


----------

